# DIY wind direction powder



## nwmohunter86 (May 29, 2008)

great idea. what about scent? does it smell?


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Milk weed seeds work great also it grows all over central mn just pull off the pods and let them dry for a few weeks i usually get mine when hanging stands around the end of august open up the pods rub all the seeds off and keep the fluff put it in film canister and you got floaties you can see exactly what the wind currents are doing :wink:


----------



## jthibaudeau (Dec 19, 2007)

would baking soda work . isnt that what is in the recipe for home made scent killer . i dont know if it has a scent but i would think not if it is used in scent killer . it is powdery like chalk line chalk is. i like the idea but that type of chalk can get messy if the wind is blowing at you it could get all over you if your not paying attention, and smeere all over your jacket . just my .2 cents


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

jthibaudeau said:


> would baking soda work . isnt that what is in the recipe for home made scent killer . i dont know if it has a scent but i would think not if it is used in scent killer . it is powdery like chalk line chalk is. i like the idea but that type of chalk can get messy if the wind is blowing at you it could get all over you if your not paying attention, and smeere all over your jacket . just my .2 cents


I haven't had that problem much. You would be squirting a fine mist/cloud of powder not a big blob. But, you are right, any powder will get on you to some degree if the wind is blowing right at you. I normally try to hold the bottle down wind of me when I give the bottle a squeeze.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*Milk weed*



BigBuckStinger said:


> Milk weed seeds work great also it grows all over central mn just pull off the pods and let them dry for a few weeks i usually get mine when hanging stands around the end of august open up the pods rub all the seeds off and keep the fluff put it in film canister and you got floaties you can see exactly what the wind currents are doing :wink:


That's a great idea Ive never thought of. God created them to be blown around on the wind so they'd work great and the best part they're free. And they would work great from a tree stand where you have both hands free to open the cannister. the only problem I see is who uses regular film any more. I used to use film cannister for cheap doe urine wick type dispensers but I can't find them any more. The snap on lids were water tight so they carried well without smelly spillage. unfortunately everyone has gone digital and no more film cannisters.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*smell of chal powder*



nwmohunter86 said:


> great idea. what about scent? does it smell?


Doesn't smell to my knowlege...never been a problem.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'll have to try some of the chalk line chalk. Normaly I just use Corn Starch in a puffer bottle. I've got a bunch of puffer bottles laying around where I bought the name brand wind checkers over the years, when they go empty I refill them with corn starch. But I like the idea of the colored chalk too.


----------



## wpi-outdoors (Dec 3, 2008)

There all very good ideas! Beats the heck out of spending $4 on a tiny bottle of powder on a regular basis.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

wpi-outdoors said:


> There all very good ideas! Beats the heck out of spending $4 on a tiny bottle of powder on a regular basis.





J-Daddy said:


> I'll have to try some of the chalk line chalk. Normaly I just use Corn Starch in a puffer bottle. I've got a bunch of puffer bottles laying around where I bought the name brand wind checkers over the years, when they go empty I refill them with corn starch. But I like the idea of the colored chalk too.


Daddy: yep, cornstarch would work well too

WPI: couldn't agree more!!


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

Why not use the meterial readly at hand; sand, dirt, grass etc.


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

baking soda works and their is no scent ive used it for several years know


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*baking soda*

Lots of great ideas...and thanks for some really good subsitutes if I ever run out of chalk powder:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## TxHunter73 (Dec 17, 2008)

Corn Starch, Baking Soda, even un-scented baby powder works great. Fill up an old Elmers glue bottle and your set. If you have kids, this shouldn't cost a cent. My daughter brings me her glue bottle when she needs a new one. Clean 'em, fill 'em up and your good to go...


----------



## folker (Jan 22, 2009)

goathollow said:


> I normally try to hold the bottle down wind of me when I give the bottle a squeeze.


seems like you already know the wind direction:tongue:


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

Ha, like I said "normally". If the wind is not blowing very hard it unlikely that the dust will get on me and also, sometimes it about seeing the velocity of wind and how it might be swirling.



folker said:


> seems like you already know the wind direction:tongue:


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dang - the man shows up with a good idea and everybody judges him. If you don't like it - don't use it.


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

I use the seed carrying parachutes from mature milk weed or other type weed pods that burst open just around hunting season. From my tree stand I can let one go and watch it for quite some distance following the exact path the wind is taking as it sometimes swirls in a circle or across a trail. They can be carried in an old 35mm film container or similar plastic, and as with the powder it only works when perfectly dry. Cost is zero.


----------



## Haliewahog (Feb 6, 2009)

While you're in your stand you can "snap a line" and make sure your in line with the branches :laser:


----------



## smedley (Jul 29, 2007)

I just take an old saline mist bottle and fill it with some corn starch.

I will have to try some chalk!


----------



## firewood (Sep 25, 2008)

*Bottles*

When I go to a gun show I try to remember to p/u a few mil surplus weapons bottles...about 75¢ @..Mil gun oil. 4 oz. flip-top...OD. Use the oil around the house and the garage...when empty you have the perfect 4 oz squeeze bottle. usplastic.com has the same "oval" bottles for [email protected] as of today. Excellent but I'd rather go the the gun show...Need a few more...Great for cleaning fluids as long as ya label em...When empty and dry they'd work great in the wind filled w/a powder of your choice. Screw-off caps...


----------



## BigBuckStinger (Dec 9, 2007)

goathollow said:


> That's a great idea Ive never thought of. God created them to be blown around on the wind so they'd work great and the best part they're free. And they would work great from a tree stand where you have both hands free to open the cannister. the only problem I see is who uses regular film any more. I used to use film cannister for cheap doe urine wick type dispensers but I can't find them any more. The snap on lids were water tight so they carried well without smelly spillage. unfortunately everyone has gone digital and no more film cannisters.


Go to the same place you mentioned in first thread us plastics and look under lab supplies they got flip top containers starting at .29 cents the milk weed is free and if you wash your hands and container in scent killing soap of your choice there is no scent issue or blue chalk on your camo and you can pull out the binos watch the seed pod float away so you know exactly what wind currents are doing I test the wind about every 1/2 hour :wink:


----------

